# Glock 22: Need Help !!



## JD32 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is what I am looking at in a new Glock 22:

1. 22 40SW PST 15RD FS: $517.00
2. 22 40SW PST 15RD GNS: $582.00
3. 22C 40SW PST 15RD FS PRTD: $551.00
--
I am leaning toward the standard fs. My question is does the porting
on the 22C actually help reduce recoil? Will it allow me to shoot better?
And what do you Glock owners think of these prices? Are they fair?
I am mainly going to use this gun for fun- firing range etc.

Thanks


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Those prices seem to be normal. IMO--the 22C or ported model is pretty much for 'race-gunners' and competition. Aftermarket night sites for the model could be available at $75 or less depending---but it would cost you a bit to have them installed. Might wait for a gun show and find your 22 with "NS" new for $525-$540? Good luck.


----------



## JD32 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Ram Rod...but what exactly do you mean by 'race-gunners' and competition? What actual effect does the porting have on ther gun?
Less recoli? A cooling effect on the barrel?

Thanks


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah--I pretty much think it's to limit muzzle climb. 'Race-gunners' shoot a certain scenario to beat the clock---'competition' like IDPA and such. Porting may reduce recoil a bit, but I don't think this was the design intent. Two milled slots in the top of the barrel are designed to limit muzzle climb. If you're looking into reducing recoil, check into Buffer Technologies or such. IMO--ported pistols are not the best choice for a defensive sidearm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Ram Rod* speaks the truth. Ports are fine on a range gun, but aren't a good choice on a defense gun. The ports reduce muzzle flip somewhat, not that a .40 Glock has much in the hands of a good shooter, anyway.

If it's just a range gun, pass on the night sights. They're pointless on a gun for casual shooting. If the gun will do double-duty as a nightstand gun, though, give the glowing sights some serious consideration.

The prices would be a tad high in Phoenix, at least as of the last time I was home. But gun values are very regional.


----------



## JD32 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike...thanks for the response. Yeah- the gun will basically be for the range & self defense although I don't plan on carrying it.

I might consider the ns version. Please explain why the ported model is not a good self defense gun. Nobody has really answered that in detail yet.

Thanks-


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The port vent a lot of hot gas up. At night this is a bright flash and can make it dificult to see your opponent. 
If the gun is deployeed at ultra close range tucked into the body and fired with one hand while you are fending off the attacker with the other it will actually blow these hot gasses into your face. This is bad.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Having a compensated G22 will lose that .40S&W "feel".

The G22 will be my next purchase, since I already have the G35 (with Trijicon night sights) & G23 (with standard polymer sights).

I wish they have metal standard sights, instead of polymer. I love the standard sights.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I've got a Glock 31C. The 357sig is a hot little round and I can definitely see a "V" shaped flame come up from the gun during shooting. Though, I must admit, it helps the kick a lot. To me this is more of a 'fun-gun' that I only shoot at the range and wouldn't use in SD unless it was the only thing I could grab... it definitely has a 'cool factor' with the extra fireworks.










But, as others have mentioned, I wouldn't want to fire this thing any closer to my body than I have to.


----------

